# Sticky  Welcome to the new Painting/bodywork forum :)



## VIPER

Hi DW,

Following the calls for having a specific forum on DW for all topics relating to vehicle bodywork repairs, repainting, spraying and so on, we're pleased to say this is now the section for that.

So, anything from guides on simple stonechip repairs to full on restorations and complete car resprays should now be contained in here.

Thanks
DW Team


----------



## emzy123

hi there , i am going to paint my car in single stage or single pack paint , its going to be solid black , the paint is Glasurit 68 line , 4 parts paint to one of hardener my question is will it be easy to wetsand after painting, any help would be good , ema


----------

